# OnOff Bula Laufradsatz DH Freeride Dirtjump Street



## Nellistik (14. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
ich verkaufen ein OnOff Bula Laufrad auf eBay







>>Link zur Auktion<<


----------



## Nellistik (22. Februar 2011)

Nellistik schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verkaufen ein OnOff Bula Laufrad auf eBay
> 
> 
> ...



Ist immernoch zu haben! Käufer hat nicht bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

